# Niels' Worldwide Showcase



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi and welcome!

Just something different from city and travel / vacation specific photo threads that I usually post. My goal is to post at least one photo per day in this thread and showcase the photos from over 30 different destinations to which I have traveled the past five years (both urban and rural). Sometimes when I'm bored, I go through my archives on my external harddrive, and sometimes find some great photos that I have never edited or posted before. Usually when this happens I don't really feel like digging up old photo threads, so therefore I'm giving this a go 


*NEW:* Follow me on *INSTAGRAM* / @nielsphotos
You can now also follow me on *Polarsteps*

If you like what I'm posting, feel free to visit the threads posted in my signature. You can also follow me on *FLICKR* or like my page on *FACEBOOK*. Thanks in advance for the support :cheers:

I want to start out with a photo of one of my most recent trips. I finally got to explore Paris this year (twice!), despite living only 3 hours away by train for all those years. Comments and feedback most welcome!

*1. * Paris by night from the Montparnasse tower


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*2.* The London skyline from the Hilton Park Lane hotel in 2012










*3.* The Lyon skyline from the Fourvieres hill at blue hour in 2012


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*4.* The Zeller See (Zell am See), a long exposure photo from Austria 2013










*5.* Bled Island and the Lake of Bled at blue hour in Slovenia (2013)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos, Niels :cheers:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thank you, Christos!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A great start. I look forward to the rest.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*6.* The Amstel river in Amsterdam, taken last weekend.










*7.* Salzburg at Blue Hour (2013)


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*8.* CTBA Detail in Madrid (2011)










*9.* Arches N.P. Utah (2010)


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*10.* Monaco at blue hour










*11.* The new Central station of Rotterdam, the Netherlands


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates and especially Monaco :cheers:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks Christos!

*12.* Krka National Park Croatia










*13.* Olympiastadion Berlin


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

awesome photo collection.....one of the best if not the best thread here.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks skylark!

*14.* Antwerp central station










*15.* Frankfurt am Main at night


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ni3lS said:


> *14.* Antwerp central station


The interior of Antwerp central station looks great


----------



## LondoniumLex (Aug 2, 2014)

Nice photos!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks guys!

*16.* Nice, France










*17.* The Gotthardpass in Switzerland


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*18.* New City Hall in Utrecht, the Netherlands










*19.* Sunflowers near the town of Meursac, France










*20.* Architecture in Frankfurt am Main, Germany


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wonderful! Such variety and contrast.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Good stuff! I'm always amazed at how clear the air is in the south of France - you can see for miles and miles.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks guys!

*21.* East London










*22.* Oldest ferris wheel in Europe at the Wiener Prater (Vienna)


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*46.* Frankfurt am Main at night, Germany










*47.* Paris










*48.* Madrid CTBA


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*49.* Rotterdam this week










*50.* Pikes Peak Glacier, Colorado USA


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*51.* The roof of the Sint Servaasbasiliek in Maastricht, the Netherlands










*52.* Neighborhood 't Eilandje in Antwerp, Belgium


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*53.* Kamenjak, Istria, Croatia










*54.* Ice in the Spree river, Berlin, Germany










*55.* Lyon Panorama, France


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

So well travelled....


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*56.* Utrecht, the Netherlands










*57.* London City Hall










*58.* Vienna Vineyards


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*59.* Jardin des Plantes, Paris










*60.* MyZeil shopping center, Frankfurt am Main


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*61.* Cow around the trails of Zauchensee, Austria










*62.* London sunset


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*63.* Ljubljana










*64.* Canary Wharf Underground, London










*65.* Nice, France


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice updates as well :cheers:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks Christos!

*66.* Potsdamer Platz Berlin










*67.* Paris


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*68.* Rovinj, Croatia










*69.* UN buildings, Vienna










*70.* Turenne, France


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great, atmospheric pictures.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great photography!


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow! Amazing thread! my favorite is your Salzburg at Blue Hour picture.



When were you in Madrid?


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

musiccity said:


> Wow! Amazing thread! my favorite is your Salzburg at Blue Hour picture.
> 
> 
> 
> When were you in Madrid?


In 2011.

*71.* Madrid










*72.* Milan










*73.* Graz, Austria


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

wow awesome....these are works of a pro.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks!

*74.* Dresden, Germany










*75.* Gare d'Austerlitz, Paris


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*76.* Montmartre, Paris










*77.* Dalmatia, Croatia


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

:applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice updates; Merry Christmas :cheers:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks guys! Merry Christmas :cheers:

*138.* Christkindlmarkt, Vienna 










*139.* Ghent Christmas Market


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Sorry for the long break. I was in Vienna and Prague for a few days 

*140.* WU Campus by Zaha Hadid Architects (Vienna)


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*141.* U4 Vienna, Austria

U4 Heiligenstadt Crossing / Vienna, Austria by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*142.* Charles Bridge, Prague

Rainy Charles Bridge at Night / Prague, Czech Republic by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*143.* Winter in Friesland

Canal Fog / Gorredijk, the Netherlands by Niels Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for these updates; Vienna looks awesome, very nice :cheers:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*144.* Ghent, Belgium

Predikherenlei at Blue Hour / Ghent, Belgium by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*145.* Arches, Utah, USA

The Arch View / Arches National Park, Utah, USA by Niels Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*146.* Vienna

Vienna Donaustadt Skyline in the Distance / Vienna, Austria by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*147.* Friesland, the Netherlands

De Compagnonsvaart / Gorredijk, the Netherlands by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*148.* Rotterdam

Architectural Highlight / Rotterdam, the Netherlands by Niels Photography, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous photography!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*149.* Rotterdam

The Swan / Rotterdam, the Netherlands by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*150.* Prague

Christmas on the Central Square / Prague, Czech Republic by Niels Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*151.* Rotterdam

Under the Bridge / Rotterdam, the Netherlands by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*152.*

Rotterdam Sunset Long Exposure / Rotterdam, the Netherlands by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*153.* Frankfurt am Main

Hochviertel / Kaiserkarree / Frankfurt, Germany by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*154.* 

Frankfurt am Main Cityscape at Blue Hour / Frankfurt, Germany by Niels Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*155.* Ghent

Korenmarkt at Blue Hour / Ghent, Belgium by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*156.* London

Road to St. Pauls / London, UK by Niels Photography, on Flickr


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

lovely highly defined photos....one of the best threads here.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*157.* Prague

King Wenceslas Statue at Night / Prague, Czech Republic by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*158.* Utah, USA

Abandoned Road / Arches National Park / Utah, USA by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*159.* Friesland, the Netherlands

Hello Sheep / Friesland, the Netherlands by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*160.* Rotterdam

OMA Architecture / Rotterdam, the Netherlands by Niels Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

You're really a good photographer! What camera and objective do you have?


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Þróndeimr said:


> You're really a good photographer! What camera and objective do you have?


Thanks. I photograph with an old Canon 500D. I mainly use the Canon 18-135mm and 50mm f1.8. + the Sigma 10-20mm


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Some more from the WU Campus in Vienna by Zaha Hadid Architecture

*161.*

WU Campus by Zaha Hadid Architecture IV / Vienna, Austria by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*162.*

WU Campus by Zaha Hadid Architecture III / Vienna, Austria by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*163.*

WU Campus II by Zaha Hadid / Vienna, Austria by Niels Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*164.* Berliner Dom 

Berliner Dom Kuppel Interior / Berlin, Germany by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*165.* Prague

Prague Castle and Charles Bridge at Night / Prague, Czech Republic by Niels Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

166. Salzburg

Altstadt Blue Hour / Salzburg, Austria by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*167.* 

Altstadt Garage Tunnel / Salzburg, Austria by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*168.* Paris

BNF François Mitterand B/W / Paris, France by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*169.* 

Opéra Garnier Detail / Paris, France by Niels Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*170.* Pula, Croatia

Pula / Pola at Blue Hour / Pula, Croatia by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*171.* Rovinj, Croatia

Rovinj Blue Hour / Istria, Croatia by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*172.* London

LONDON SKYLINE by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*173.* 

Westminster View / Trafalgar Square, London by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*174.* Vienna

Schloß Schönbrunn in the Snow / Vienna, Austria by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*175.* Prague

Prague Castle at Night / Prague, Czech Republic by Niels Photography, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Good thread.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*176.* Schottentor University, Vienna

Schottentor Universität / Vienna, Austria by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*177.* Paris

Belleville / Paris, France by Niels Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Gorgeous set of pictures again, Niels! I love those night shots.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks!

*178.* London

London Eye Blues by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*179.* 

Photographing Trafalgar Square / London by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*180.* Prague

Matrix Station / Prague, Czech Republic by Niels Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ni3lS said:


> *177.* Paris
> 
> Belleville / Paris, France by Niels Photography, on Flickr


Gorgeous, very nice shot of Paris :cheers: great updates as well, btw kay:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

More London and Paris

*181.*

Tower Bridge B/W / Tower Hill, London by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*182.*

Central London by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*183.*

London, United Kingdom / Panorama by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*184.*

Tower Bird [Bridge] / London by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*185.* Paris

Paris Sud Skyline Panorama at Blue Hour / Paris, France (EXPLORED) by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*186.*

Jardin des Plantes II / Paris, France by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*187.*

Skyscraper in La Defense / Paris, France by Niels Photography, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice update- amazing.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks!

*188.* Rotterdam

Markthal Escalators / Rotterdam, the Netherlands by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*189.* Paris

Free Gaza! / Street Art in Belleville / Paris, France by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*190.* Prague

Prague Old Town Square at Night / Prague, Czech Republic by Niels Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*191.* London

Setting up Shop / Piccadilly Circus, London by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*192.* 

Winter Wonderland! / Hyde Park, London by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*193.* 

Red London Eye / London by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*194.* Seyssel, France

Le Petit Village / Seyssel, France by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*195.* Lyon, France

Place Bellecour a Nuit / Lyon, France by Niels Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*196.* Paris

Rue Irlandais Street Art / Paris, France by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*197.* Austria

Hallstätter See Black and White / Hallstatt, Austria by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*198.* 

Planai View / Schladming, Austria by Niels Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*199.* London

London Citycenter Panorama / London, UK by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*200.* 

London Skyline from Primrose Hill / London, UK by Niels Photography, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Impressive!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Follow me on Instagram!! *@nielsphotos*

*201.* Paris

Eiffel Tower in B/W / Paris, France by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*202.* 

Eiffel Tower and Champs de Mars at Blue Hour Panorama / Paris, France by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*203.*

Grande Arche B/W / Paris, France by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*204.* Frankfurt am Main

Mainhattan II - Deutsche Bank / Frankfurt am Main, Germany by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*205.* 

CBD / Frankfurt am Main, Germany by Niels Photography, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

That first B&W image of Paris is ace.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Sorry for the long break!

*206.* Prague

The Charles Bridge at Night / Prague, Czech Republic by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*207.*

Prague Panorama / Prague, Czech Republic by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*208.*

Metro Escalator / Prague, Czech Republic by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*209.*

Prague at Night by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*210.*

Gotham Station / Prague, Czech Republic by Niels Photography, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Very cool. I wish I had my proper tripod with me when I was in Prague; sadly I only had Gorillapod which isn't very useful in an urban environment. Good work, man!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*211.* Hallstatt

Hallstatt / Austria by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*212.* London

Blue Heron Tower / London, UK by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*213.* Austria near Schladming

The Nature of Planai / Schladming, Austria by Niels Photography, on Flickr

*214.* Krka National Park, Croatia

Wild Skradinski Buk Waterfall / Krka National Park, Croatia by Niels Photography, on Flickr


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

stunning pics...:cheers:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*215.* Salzburg, Austria


Salzburg at Blue Hour / Salzburg, Austria by Niels, on Flickr

*216.* The mountains near Schladming, Austria


Typical Alps Landscape in Austria / Schladming, Austria by Niels, on Flickr

*217.* Rovinj, Croatia


Rovinj at Night, View from the Yachthaven / Rovinj, Croatia by Niels, on Flickr

*218.* Altenmarkt im Pongau, Austria


Low Hanging Clouds in the Pongau Valley / Altenmarkt im Pongau, Austria by Niels, on Flickr

*219.* Hallstatt, Austria


Sunny and Picturesque Hallstatt / Austria by Niels, on Flickr

*220.* Dresden, Germany


Rainy Night in the Oldtown of Dresden / Dresden, Germany by Niels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*221.* Croatia


The Lonely Island / Istria, Croatia by Niels, on Flickr

*222.* Pula, Croatia


Pula at Dusk / Pula, Croatia by Niels, on Flickr

*223.* Zell am See, Austria


Zell am See - Kaprun in Summer / Austria by Niels, on Flickr

*224. * Dresden, Germany


Dresden Oldtown and Frauenkirche on a Rainy Day / Dresden, Germany by Niels, on Flickr

*225. * Pula, Croatia


Port of Pula at Blue Hour / Pula, Croatia by Niels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates, Ni3lS :cheers:


----------



## la adolescencia (Sep 24, 2020)

The photos are really spectacular and beautiful


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

2 years since your last updates; is there a possibility to see new updates here, Niels?


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

@christos-greece Is there a way to post pictures from 500px?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ni3lS said:


> @christos-greece Is there a way to post pictures from 500px?


In the new SSC we cannot post our own photos from 500px?
Some people (i have seen it) they posting photos from 500px


redcode said:


> *Hội An Ancient Town*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*274.* Weinstadt, Germany










*275. *


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*276.* Stelvio Pass, Italy










*277.* Lake Brienz, Switzerland










*278.* Dresden, Germany










*279.* Venice (Los Angeles), USA










*280.* Christina Lake, Canada


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

You got it! Great, very nice new photos, Ni3lS


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*281.* Tre Cime di Lavaredo, Italy










*282. *Plansee, Austria










*283.* Toronto, Canada










*284.* Oberalppass, Switzerland










*285. *Great Sand Dunes National Park and Preserve, Colorado, USA

*







*


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

I recently got a little into film.. Very new to it and still lots to learn but hope to make it a regular part of this thread. Let me know what you think! 

*286.* Remstal, Germany


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates; well done


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Why haven't I seen this thread until now? Great thread, and amazing pictures from around the world! I have also made a thread about my world travels, especially funny these times when it ihas not possible to travel.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Nightsky said:


> Why haven't I seen this thread until now? Great thread, and amazing pictures from around the world! I have also made a thread about my world travels, especially funny these times when it ihas not possible to travel.


Thanks! I've just been lazy in updating it I guess


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Some photos from our trip to Italy last month  

*286. *Cortona, Italy

*









287.*










*288.*










*289. *Montepulciano, Italy










*290.








*


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

This is a 4K drone film I made of Cortona at sunset


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*291.* Limone sul Garda, Italy 










*292.










293. 










294. 










295.








*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates; well done


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*296.* Barcelona, Spain










*297.










298. *Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Germany










*299.










300.








*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great photos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Barcelona


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Tried something new, here is a walking tour of Thessaloniki, Greece:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ni3lS said:


> Tried something new, here is a walking tour of Thessaloniki, Greece:


Indeed great! Thanks


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*336*. Halkidiki, Greece










*337*.










*338*.










*339*. Siena, Italy










*340*.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*341.* Balkan National Park - Krushuna Waterfalls, Bulgaria










*342.*










*343.*










*344.*










*345.*


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Here is a 4K video of the Matterhorn and Gorner Glacier from 2020:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------

